# Looking for breeders around East Texas.



## IESI (Apr 24, 2012)

Hello all, new to the forums and thought I'd ask if anyone knows of breeders around the East Texas area. I've searched the internet but can't find any but yet there are german shepherd dogs everywhere around here! I'm looking for one around the Tyler/Longview Tx area, I'm hopeing for american bloodlines (I've found German bloodlines to be expensive.) I may want an adult so I'm not sure if anyone sells older dogs. Thanks for any replies!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

If you are looking for an adult, you might want to look at a rescue. There are many purebred GSDs in rescues. Breed-specific rescues are great because the dogs are usually living in a foster home and therefore are most likely housebroken, and you know how they get along with other dogs, cats, kids, other people, etc. The rescue can help match you to a dog that fits your lifestyle too.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey, I'm in Tyler too!


----------



## IESI (Apr 24, 2012)

Stosh said:


> Hey, I'm in Tyler too!


 Awesome! where did you get your dog? Do you know of any local breeders?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I sent you a pm with that info.


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

Second Chance German Shepherd Rescue Houston

Here is a rescue in Texas - don't know if they are close to you since I don't know Texas at all. I love Lulu on their site - if I wasn't in Michigan and didn't already have a puppy coming I would really be interested in her.


----------



## Rod84 (Apr 25, 2012)

IESI said:


> Hello all, new to the forums and thought I'd ask if anyone knows of breeders around the East Texas area. I've searched the internet but can't find any but yet there are german shepherd dogs everywhere around here! I'm looking for one around the Tyler/Longview Tx area, I'm hopeing for american bloodlines (I've found German bloodlines to be expensive.) I may want an adult so I'm not sure if anyone sells older dogs. Thanks for any replies!


I am sorry to ask the same but I am in the same position except that im looking for a puppy in Texas. I live in the Dallas area but dont mind a two hour drive or so. Ive done alot of searching & find that alot are either to suspect or some seem to sell gsd show types only with german blood lines that are a little out of my price range. I just want a good companion in a gsd but not a mut just a true gsd so to speak.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

LaneyB said:


> Second Chance German Shepherd Rescue Houston
> 
> Here is a rescue in Texas - don't know if they are close to you since I don't know Texas at all. I love Lulu on their site - if I wasn't in Michigan and didn't already have a puppy coming I would really be interested in her.



Great group :thumbup:


----------



## Sherry (Mar 2, 2012)

*Breeder north of Ft. Worth, TX*

I have no idea of the cost of her GSDs but I met the owner of Cross Timbers Kennels at a Dog Show last month in Ft. Worth, TX. Nice lady with nice American line GSDs. I am looking at the German Lines and let her know. She asked me to come up and meet up with 4 weeks old puppies to help socialize. I love to do this and it was a very pleasant experience. Her Web site is http:Cross Timbers Kennels The puppies were calm and sweet. She was in the "meet the breed" booth at the show.



Rod84 said:


> I am sorry to ask the same but I am in the same position except that im looking for a puppy in Texas. I live in the Dallas area but dont mind a two hour drive or so. Ive done alot of searching & find that alot are either to suspect or some seem to sell gsd show types only with german blood lines that are a little out of my price range. I just want a good companion in a gsd but not a mut just a true gsd so to speak.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

We've got some good German working and show line breeders in the Dallas area. I don't know anyone in Texas for American lines except Tripp Hill in Austin. I hear good things about her. For you two that mentioned a price range, what _is_ your price range?


----------



## IESI (Apr 24, 2012)

Emoore said:


> We've got some good German working and show line breeders in the Dallas area. I don't know anyone in Texas for American lines except Tripp Hill in Austin. I hear good things about her. For you two that mentioned a price range, what _is_ your price range?


 By American lines I just ment one that was from here,My friend has one from Germany and it was close to $4,000. My prefered price range is 500-750. Although I could pay more. Can you tell me the diffrence between the diffrent lines?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Here ya go:
Breed Types & Related Families

I will tell you that your price range is low. For that price, don't expect to get a dog whose parents have any kind of known history or certifications on the hips or health or a dog with any kind of temperament testing at all. Basically in that price range you can get a dog where little or no thought went into the breeding. I would encourage you to reconsider your price range or consider rescue. A well-bred German Shepherd will cost around $1200-$2000.


----------



## IESI (Apr 24, 2012)

Emoore said:


> Here ya go:
> Breed Types & Related Families
> 
> I will tell you that your price range is low. For that price, don't expect to get a dog whose parents have any kind of known history or certifications on the hips or health or a dog with any kind of temperament testing at all. Basically in that price range you can get a dog where little or no thought went into the breeding. I would encourage you to reconsider your price range or consider rescue. A well-bred German Shepherd will cost around $1200-$2000.


 After looking I now see what you mean. The last thing I want is a dog that will soon have problems,so I better extend my price range. Or look into the rescue programs. Thanks for the info.


----------

